# When do the "Terrible Two's" start?!!!



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

As of this morning, Bailey has pee'd on the carpet and decided he is NOT LISTENING!!!!!!! He refuses to do all the things he knows he is _supposed_ to do and insists on being a brat! He won't listen to anything. 

Just 10 minutes ago he started showing signs he had to potty, so several times I gave him the darn "Bailey go potty in the box" command. He looks at me, actually turns his back and looks of his shoulder. (usually he will throw his head to the side away from you, as if to say HUMPH! But will go to his box and pee with in a few minutes) He will usually humor me and go to his box, sniff it and then proceed to play with anything he can just to prove a point. But does go in his box in the end. This is typical of him. 

Today though (I know he has to potty) so I ask hubby to sit next to his box and try and get Bailey to pee in it... because the commands aren't working! So Bailey fights for a bit and then hubby declares the Bailey doesn't have to go, which I KNOW HE DOES! So what does Bailey do... the minute my husband leaves the room, Bailey runs over to the side of his toy box and PEES on the carpet while looking at me! ARGHHHHHHHHHHHH :foxes15:

I know I have an extremely stubborn dog and on any other day I know that getting him to behave is going to be a challenge. He was getting better little by little, but since this morning its like he is defying us EVERYWAY that he can! Loud noises aren't making him stop, nothing is working. I mean, it makes him look at you, but he then proceeds to do what it is he knows he shouldn't be doing!

As I type this, he just brought his blanket into his potty box (in his crate) and decided to PEE ON IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So... when do the terrible two's start..... cuz I think we are there!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

what at 5 months?? thas all he is isent he?


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Venus gets like that, well, more often now than usual, but she gets in her moods. She has for about a month or so, just all of the sudden wakes up one day and decides, "Well, I've behaved pretty good for a while, lets mix it up a bit." 
She has stopped going potty say, on our bed, and her bed, and since we've started "outside potty" she only goes poo inside. And I have a potty-pad inside that she always runs to to poo.
So hope is not lost. Don't worry.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

LOL ur posts crack me up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rocky went through a stage a few months ago where he was being really stubborn a total brat, he started going at the edge of the carpet in the hall and I told him NO and he came back through then when he thinks your not looking he walks back to the hall VERY slowly, thinking that if he walks slow I wont notice him!! Chis can be brats!

Is he lifing his leg yet? Could it be marking? Or simply he is being a brat and chosing not to listen to you!!!!

When Rocky gets over playful he can get a bit nippy so I have started to pin him down (not rough) to show him who is boss and what a difference it made to his behaviour over the last couple of months.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

carrera started going through this, she is about 8 months....we started using a squirt bottle, instead of on the mist setting i made it feel more like a squirt gun (not as hard though) but it gets her wet enough for her to notice it. ...and i have better aim when shes under the bed  i spray her when shes running from me with something shes not supposed to have. as for the potty training, were still working on that but one thing that has actually been working is giving her a couple pieces of cat food for a treat when she goes outside. does bailey have a treat that he LOVES? carrera loves cat food so much she swallows it whole and so far it is the only bribe that gets her to go potty. maybe bailey just needs more inforcing/reminding about potty training and an extra yummy treat to go along...


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Kali did that once or twice. I grabbed her scruff and growled a "no" at her while gently shaking her. I then dragged her to the outside. Er... I made her walk, I did not carry her. She just did not want to walk. I played the mamma dog... but I was probably a lot gentler then a mamma dog would have been..


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> he started going at the edge of the carpet in the hall and I told him NO and he came back through then when he thinks your not looking he walks back to the hall VERY slowly, thinking that if he walks slow I wont notice him!! Chis can be brats!


lol Venus does that too! It just made me laugh hearing about someone else doing that too.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

5 months here...Jasper seems to "selectively" remember
potty pads, going out, what not to chew etc etc etc...all 
those fun puppy things.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

well, a time out seems in order to me. that is what i do when my niece/s won't listen to me. shrink his area again. if you dont behave and listen, your area gets smaller.

i swear he mustve realized you were bragging on him the other day!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

ROFL - sounds like you've reached the terrible twos! Boy, I remember the days of me hollaring at hubby to sit by the potty box to get her to go, and then him getting tired of it and declaring she didn't have to go! Must be a man thing!! Trust me, he WILL get past this phase and things will settle down. However, some of what he's doing may be marking, so a good snip-snip will help too


----------



## Pepe&Thia'sMom (Feb 18, 2009)

I think a better question should be when do they end Thia is going to be 4yrs old in a few months and she still does random crazyness like that


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

> Is he lifting his leg yet? Could it be marking? Or simply he is being a brat and choosing not to listen to you!!!!


He lifts his leg (only in his box THANK GOD) sorta every so often, maybe like once for every 3 or 4 times he goes pee in a day. I don't think he was marking, it was a full-rug-soaking bladder... but then again, I can't be sure. Hubby is calling Monday to make his snip appointment. He called today, but they never returned the call. Anyway, won't be much longer for Bailey's lil trouble makers! <evil laughs>


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

I love your posts and your responses BaileysMommy! They make me giggle! You have a very fun personality! anywho... My pom still does that.. Evian hates to go all the way to the yard to pee .. SO no matter how much I chase her she always manages to run through my legs and pee on the back porch!! Drives me nuts! Oh might I add that shes 3!!!!!!!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

> I love your posts and your responses BaileysMommy! They make me giggle! You have a very fun personality!


Thanks, you all keep saying I am so funny ... but I am just "talking" like I tend to do so in person. I am not trying to be funny, but could be why I make people smile or laugh without trying.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think Bailey is just feeling his oats. I bet he will settle down once he gets neutered. It's probably just a teenage hormonal thing. Brody is going in Tuesday morning for the snip! Oh my goodness I will be a nervous wreck.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Bailey's Mommy...you are hillarious. I have gone through the same thing with Harley. He is MUCH better now that he has gotten the snip. He would just be playing and decide..."I'm gonna pee right here, right now"...he looks right at me (or over his shoulder at me) and wham....pee on the carpet. What a brat!

Like I said, now that he is snipped, he is much better and tries really hard to hit the pee pad.

Now, as for Simon....we will have to wait and see if he is as much of a devil!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Aww Brodys mom, dont worry bout him being neutered, I was a nervous wreck, crying leaving him at the vets. Rocky is back to his normal self. Im just a major worrier bout his stitches until he gets them out nxt monday. I put the collar on him when I have to go out. Apart from that he is still a wee devil!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahaha poor bailey! awwww hes just being a lil silly, rebellion stage here he comes! o_o dexter started marking but i often get him to stop midway by pushin him with my foot


----------



## scarlett_chaos (Feb 21, 2009)

*Tricia* said:


> However, some of what he's doing may be marking, so a good snip-snip will help too


hahahahaha!!Lol. Hopefully getting him neutered will help.


----------

